
Is Online Education More Effective Than Traditional Learning? - peter123
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/online_education_more_effective_traditional_learning.php
======
gengstrand
A friend of mine, a college teacher whose specialty is online education, says
that one thing that makes a forum/discussion board more effective than a
traditional classroom setting is increased student participation. Students are
more likely to voice dissenting opinion in a virtual classroom than a physical
one.

------
byoung2
It all depends on the student and the subject, but in many cases online
classes can be more effective if they tailor the lesson to the individual
student. In large classrooms, there is a tendency to teach to the middle of
the class, leaving high-achieving students bored, and low-achieving students
lost. Correctly structured, online classes can teach to each student's level.

~~~
drawkbox
I agree, it is better for learning independent thinking and really might be
closer to how one must learn in a workplace environment. There is the social
and teamwork that might be missed a bit but also it teaches how to virtually
be social and a team member. Again, more closely aligned with real-world type
work where it is largely independent and you must learn to virtually
communicate well to succeed. Many times clients are nowhere near you and all
they know of you is a virtual representation.

------
haupt
I know people who cheat like hell with their online courses. Like byoung2
said, I think it depends largely on the student.

------
ecq
is online education more effective than traditional learning?

No.

online classes supplement traditional classroom interaction, it doesn't
replace it.

------
ilkhd2
We all know the reputation onlines have....

